# Adoption Approval Question



## Chris77

Does anyone know if a mental illness bars you from adoption?

I am on anti-depressants and am doing very well. However, I have had 2 psychiatric hospitalizations. One for anorexia in 1998 and the other for major depression in 2003. I haven't had a severe bout of depression again since my last hospitalization but I do need to stay on anti-depressants for the rest of my life.


----------



## aliss

No, it does not. It will be considered, of course as you know this, but it is evaluated strictly on a case-by-case basis. If your last hospitalization was 2003 and you have been consistent on your medications since then, and in the future, I hope that should not prevent you from your hopes :hugs:


----------



## sophxx

im not sure in the usa but in the uk the are open to any health problem as long as you put it on the form and it doesnt affect you looking after a baby/child i know you have to go through a medical but if its well managed then i dont see there being a problem 

xxx


----------

